# Reports of the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III going to sleep/locking up briefly



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 7, 2020)

> There are a few reports of the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III going to “sleep” briefly after taking a few shots with the camera. The autofocus points and camera information disappear from the viewfinder and the camera becomes unresponsive for a short time.
> There have been a few reports of this as you can see throughout this DPReview thread.
> There are also other reports of the camera going into sensor cleaning mode out of the blue and restarting.
> Canon Rumors reader Hamilton sent us a video of the issue that you can watch above.
> I expect that Canon will address these concerns very quickly.



Continue reading...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2020)

So the camera is a "sleeper". Time will tell I guess.

Jack


----------



## Go Wild (Mar 7, 2020)

Although this shouldn´t happen in a 7500€ camera, we know that the first bodies always comes with some minor issues that are corrected by firmware update. I believe this is a minor bug that will be easily corrected via firmware update.


----------



## Quackator (Mar 7, 2020)

Well give those Nikon and Sony fans something to bitch about.
They have so little joy in their lives....


----------



## arthurbikemad (Mar 7, 2020)

As I said in twitter, I saw mine doing a sly sensor clean, it should only clean the sensor on power up and power down so no reason why it would be doing a random clean on it's own, then I read another guy I know has issues with the camera rebooting, when it does so it cleans the sensor, now knowing that I think mine was rebooting and I caught it by chance just like his. Anyway, I'm sure the next firmware will sort a few minor issues, I KNOW for a FACT that canon can resolve issues they dont own up too with firmware as they have done so before with my last 1DX2, note that took two revisions before that issue was fixed.


----------



## jam05 (Mar 7, 2020)

Is this with AI enabled? Would like to know camera settings when it occurs.


----------



## LensFungus (Mar 7, 2020)

> There are also other reports of the camera going into sensor cleaning mode out of the blue and restarting.


Fear of coronavirus. It's basically washing its hands!


----------



## tron (Mar 7, 2020)

LensFungus said:


> Fear of coronavirus. It's basically washing its hands!


You beat me by 11 minutes!


----------



## sanj (Mar 7, 2020)

This person has given the camera one star at BH Photo ratings.


----------



## BeenThere (Mar 7, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> Although this shouldn´t happen in a 7500€ camera, we know that the first bodies always comes with some minor issues that are corrected by firmware update. I believe this is a minor bug that will be easily corrected via firmware update.


Probably doesn’t feel minor to a pro who is missing shots due to this issue.


----------



## SV (Mar 7, 2020)

Just disable the Narcolepsy Sleep option.


----------



## Bishop80 (Mar 7, 2020)

If i could ever get one in my hands, I would help run some tests!

Canon will get it sorted out. But the first step is that Canon have the ability to reproduce the issue themselves.


----------



## docsmith (Mar 7, 2020)

sanj said:


> This person has given the camera one star at BH Photo ratings.


Give me a good price, I'll buy it off them if they are so disappointed.


----------



## masterpix (Mar 7, 2020)

I am sure they will find the cause of it and will fix it, childhood issues.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 7, 2020)

Ah gotta love Beta testers, they can sort out all the glitches and hassles so I don't have to.

It makes me wonder why anybody would buy anything with software in it from a first production batch...

When they update the firmware, Canon please put an intervalometer in the darn thing, the battery and durability make it a second to none robust time-lapse tool.


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 7, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Probably doesn’t feel minor to a pro who is missing shots due to this issue.



A pro should probably not be using any new camera body in critical situations until the worst teething issues are corrected.


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 7, 2020)

Should be some minor hiccup most likely addressed with a firmware update. Knowing Canon they are usually good at addressing most issues. On the video, it would be nice if there is more information in terms of what lens is attached, what kind and size of memory cards in the slot, does this happens in specific scenarios, if yes what kind of scenarios or how often this happens, Is it randon, what version of firmware, etc would be helpful. I have experienced more annoyance with Sony cameras than any Canon I have ever owned. For e.g last month I was shooting a baby shower with my A7r3 for a friend and family. In between at least twice I wanted to show the pictures to others I press the play button nothing happens, just a blank screen (the camera was on a tripod and nothing on the proximity sensor to switch to EVF). There is nothing in the EVF either. I had to restart the camera to play pictures. Once in middle of a wildlife (bald eagles) shoot, while waiting for eagles I wanted to review pictures and delete anything that is a outright useless image. The camera showed about 20 images and then says "Unable to display". I was in shock cox at that point I had shot closer to 1000 images. I was like "are you kidding me?" a restart solved the problem . That's my experience with a a6500 I owned previously. It happens in random. Never ever had any such issues with a Canon camera I ever owned. This is the main reason I do not want to ditch Canon and completely switch to Sony I want Canon to lead the pack in terms of technology. Now Canon fans please do not ask what is Canon lagging ? Except fan boys the rest of the world knows what Canon is lagging at.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 7, 2020)

When the camera bodys are tested after final assembly, that should have been caught. 
If the body passed testing, then there are other issues: Lens compatibility, exposure to high level RF radiation, exposure to high level X Rays at a port of entry, defective batteries, aliens.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 7, 2020)

arthurbikemad said:


> As I said in twitter, I saw mine doing a sly sensor clean, it should only clean the sensor on power up and power down so no reason why it would be doing a random clean on it's own, then I read another guy I know has issues with the camera rebooting, when it does so it cleans the sensor, now knowing that I think mine was rebooting and I caught it by chance just like his. Anyway, I'm sure the next firmware will sort a few minor issues, I KNOW for a FACT that canon can resolve issues they dont own up too with firmware as they have done so before with my last 1DX2, note that took two revisions before that issue was fixed.


The R does something similar to this all the time unless set to no auto-cleaning. Every time the camera times out, goes to sleep, it does a sensor cleaning, which is maddening, so now I have auto turned off and just try to remember to clean each time I switch lenses.

AFAIK, firmware updates haven't fixed this, but maybe I missed something.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Mar 7, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> The R does something similar to this all the time unless set to no auto-cleaning. Every time the camera times out, goes to sleep, it does a sensor cleaning, which is maddening, so now I have auto turned off and just try to remember to clean each time I switch lenses.
> 
> AFAIK, firmware updates haven't fixed this, but maybe I missed something.



I should add that I've not seen it again, so one time that's it, I can not get it to do anything odd, the camera is awesome! Soooooo fast, no matter what state hit the shutter and its bang, powered up, metered, focused the shot is taken, no lag, no delay, instant, that's what I love about the 1D series, it's all about speed and this is truly the fastest camera I have ever owned.
I hope any issues are sorted and Canon bring more features to the Mk3, I have no problem buying a new camera and expect some minor bugs, with such a beast of a camera and such speed I guess minor issues are possible, I.e they can be overlooked or misses when they go into mass production.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Mar 7, 2020)

Ouch! That is an annoying bug on the 1DX3 and strange how pre-launch testing hadn’t spotted that one.

Personally, I haven’t noticed any similar bugs on my EOS-R mentioned on some of the treads above.

I’ve put almost 5000 images and some short movies clips through my R this week I love the camera it is a pleasure to use most of the time (excluding the very odd occasion it struggles to find focus on an eye or face for that matter in tricky light conditions) but so many tack sharp images I shouldn’t complain too much.

I can’t ever imagine me returning to a DSLR, but the upcoming R5 and R6 well there’s another thing…


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 7, 2020)

sanj said:


> This person has given the camera one star at BH Photo ratings.


GoldWing. Who else...


----------



## NorskHest (Mar 7, 2020)

I’m gonna say it, does anyone else find it creepy that he has the camera set up in some little kids room ? This is like something out of the movie running scared, and I bet if he disables the auto shut off mode the issue will subside until a firmware fix gets put out. His camera might be revolting and saying nooooooo I will not take pictures of this


----------



## sanj (Mar 8, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> I’m gonna say it, does anyone else find it creepy that he has the camera set up in some little kids room ? This is like something out of the movie running scared, and I bet if he disables then auto shut off mode the issue will subside. His camera might be revolting and saying nooooooo I will not take pictures of this


I see it now.


----------



## Ale_F (Mar 8, 2020)

This report, without information is nothing. Is it replicable?
Which settings?
Have you tried to reset camera?
(I had a AF problem and I sold my old 350D, after reset, it started perfectly)


----------



## hamilton_la (Mar 8, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> I’m gonna say it, does anyone else find it creepy that he has the camera set up in some little kids room ? This is like something out of the movie running scared, and I bet if he disables the auto shut off mode the issue will subside until a firmware fix gets put out. His camera might be revolting and saying nooooooo I will not take pictures of this





sanj said:


> I see it now.


Understandably bizarre setting — I was at Disney World in my room and decided to film this out of frustration, which clashes with the Little Mermaid decor they assigned me to.


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 8, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> Although this shouldn´t happen in a 7500€ camera, we know that the first bodies always comes with some minor issues that are corrected by firmware update. I believe this is a minor bug that will be easily corrected via firmware update.



---

For the Canon engineering people, the Cortex-Mxx series cores being used in the DIGICS has something called the Nested Vector Interrupt Controller (NVIC) and some BIOS code is setting a Hard Interrupt event trigger and priority level for the Sensor Cleaning and Sleep routine that is set above the current set of tasks. Lower the priority level below current camera operations and the NVIC won't be triggered. Takes about 30 minutes to fix!

You could ALSO move the cleaning and sleep operations from a HARD INTERRUPT routine to a single Global Polled Interrupt ISR (Interrupt Service Routine) that monitors for and does only low-level but delayable tasks which will PREVENT the cleaning and sleep operation from happening "Right Now" rather than WAITING for a more appropriate time after OTHER more-important tasks are done. Again, about 30 minutes to move some BIOS code and recompile in order to fix!

THERE CANON -- DONE !!! --- I just fixed it for you! Have the update up on Wednesday for us to test!

--


----------



## Fbimages (Mar 8, 2020)

arthurbikemad said:


> I should add that I've not seen it again, so one time that's it, I can not get it to do anything odd, the camera is awesome! Soooooo fast, no matter what state hit the shutter and its bang, powered up, metered, focused the shot is taken, no lag, no delay, instant, that's what I love about the 1D series, it's all about speed and this is truly the fastest camera I have ever owned.
> I hope any issues are sorted and Canon bring more features to the Mk3, I have no problem buying a new camera and expect some minor bugs, with such a beast of a camera and such speed I guess minor issues are possible, I.e they can be overlooked or misses when they go into mass production.


Have you had any issues with oil splatter on the sensor? Genuine question, as it’s what prevented me from getting the 1DX II.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Mar 8, 2020)

Fbimages said:


> Have you had any issues with oil splatter on the sensor? Genuine question, as it’s what prevented me from getting the 1DX II.


My Mk3 has minor oil spots (checked from new), DO keep in mind this is looking for them at 500mm f22, pointing to the sky and then editing to look for them, I've never seen any of them in real world situations on my Mk2 or Mk3, the Mk3 is much better as I say. PLEASE dont avoid buying a Mk2 or 3 for fear of oil and dust, dust is a fact of life, some cameras like the 5D4 seem less prone (or mine did) to dust and oil, maybe slow frame rates or mirror box design, the 1DX is such an awesome camera such minor issues are easy to overlook and I am OCD, the files from the Mk3 are awesome, but so were the Mk2 files, CPS did a great job of cleaning up my old Mk2 sensor when I failed even after 20 swabs, it was far easier to just send it in for clean and service to be happy with the sensor again. Not that it was a problem. Go for it you wont regret it and a Mk2 is a bargain right now second hand, if I got a second hand one I'd have it serviced by Canon and go shooting.


----------



## Fbimages (Mar 8, 2020)

arthurbikemad said:


> My Mk3 has minor oil spots (checked from new), DO keep in mind this is looking for them at 500mm f22, pointing to the sky and then editing to look for them, I've never seen any of them in real world situations on my Mk2 or Mk3, the Mk3 is much better as I say. PLEASE dont avoid buying a Mk2 or 3 for fear of oil and dust, dust is a fact of life, some cameras like the 5D4 seem less prone (or mine did) to dust and oil, maybe slow frame rates or mirror box design, the 1DX is such an awesome camera such minor issues are easy to overlook and I am OCD, the files from the Mk3 are awesome, but so were the Mk2 files, CPS did a great job of cleaning up my old Mk2 sensor when I failed even after 20 swabs, it was far easier to just send it in for clean and service to be happy with the sensor again. Not that it was a problem. Go for it you wont regret it and a Mk2 is a bargain right now second hand, if I got a second hand one I'd have it serviced by Canon and go shooting.


Thanks a lot! I couldn’t care less about dust, I change lenses in the field too often to worry about it. Oil is a different story, as no amount of air blowing is going to fix it. But I get your point, it’s good that it only shows in extreme conditions, very reassuring. I’m off to Antarctica end of this year, just waiting to see what the R5 looks like before I make up my mind. I played with the MK III at IBC and I really loved the AF-ON sensor


----------



## Kit. (Mar 8, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> ---
> 
> For the Canon engineering people, the Cortex-Mxx series cores being used in the DIGICS has something called the Nested Vector Interrupt Controller (NVIC) and some BIOS code is setting a Hard Interrupt event trigger and priority level for the Sensor Cleaning and Sleep routine that is set above the current set of tasks. Lower the priority level below current camera operations and the NVIC won't be triggered. Takes about 30 minutes to fix!
> 
> ...


So, instead of rebooting, it will hang forever?


----------



## snoke (Mar 8, 2020)

camera have virus too


----------



## arbitrage (Mar 8, 2020)

Fbimages said:


> Have you had any issues with oil splatter on the sensor? Genuine question, as it’s what prevented me from getting the 1DX II.



There are a number of reports over at Fred Miranda of the same collection of oil in the upper left particularly as the 1DX II had. If you want to use the camera for stopped down landscapes I'd avoid it for sure. If you are like me and tend to be cropping in and shooting wide open between 2.8-8 then it won't likely be much of an issue as it wasn't for me with my 1DXII. A friend of mine took a shot of his sensor after opening the box and it was spotless, f/22, dehaze maxed. It only took a day's outing to have spots all over.


----------



## Bonich (Mar 8, 2020)

sanj said:


> This person has given the camera one star at BH Photo ratings.


Can I buy this camera second hand?


----------



## Fbimages (Mar 8, 2020)

arbitrage said:


> There are a number of reports over at Fred Miranda of the same collection of oil in the upper left particularly as the 1DX II had. If you want to use the camera for stopped down landscapes I'd avoid it for sure. If you are like me and tend to be cropping in and shooting wide open between 2.8-8 then it won't likely be much of an issue as it wasn't for me with my 1DXII. A friend of mine took a shot of his sensor after opening the box and it was spotless, f/22, dehaze maxed. It only took a day's outing to have spots all over.


Dang it! Did you guys find the AF to have improved over the previous generation?Yeah I rarely go beyond f/8 when shooting wildlife, and that’s usually using a TC with the 100-400 and in good lighting conditions, so I’m not too worried. For all landscape work, I still use my trusty 5DSR. I got the 5D IV for wildlife, and I find it the most frustrating camera when it comes to autofocus. It just never nails it, no matter what the settings, it’s always on the hunt. The 5DSR does a better job at acquiring focus, which I find mind blowing.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Mar 8, 2020)

Fbimages said:


> I got the 5D IV for wildlife, and I find it the most frustrating camera when it comes to autofocus. It just never nails it, no matter what the settings, it’s always on the hunt. The 5DSR does a better job at acquiring focus, which I find mind blowing.


Really? My 5D4 focuses superbly, I'd say it's the best-focusing body I've ever had (though I've never had a 1D series). Maybe yours has a fault?


----------



## Fbimages (Mar 8, 2020)

Steve Balcombe said:


> Really? My 5D4 focuses superbly, I'd say it's the best-focusing body I've ever had (though I've never had a 1D series). Maybe yours has a fault?


I’m not sure, if it’s well lit and the subject is contrasty, it doesn’t struggle to acquire focus. But as soon as it’s remotely dark, or the subject is not contrasty (say a polar bear or a mountain hare) it’s adios auto focus. I did email canon a few times and they said that I need to send my body and lenses to a service centre to have them paired or whatever. Maybe it’s time to go mirrorless for the wildlife body.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Mar 8, 2020)

Fbimages said:


> I’m not sure, if it’s well lit and the subject is contrasty, it doesn’t struggle to acquire focus. But as soon as it’s remotely dark, or the subject is not contrasty (say a polar bear or a mountain hare) it’s adios auto focus. I did email canon a few times and they said that I need to send my body and lenses to a service centre to have them paired or whatever. Maybe it’s time to go mirrorless for the wildlife body.


I will almost certainly make the move into mirrorless with the R5 and the 100-500, unless the launch price is too high or there is something unexpectedly bad in the final specs. But I'm treating it as a gamble for wildlife photography and holding on to all my current gear in case I want to backpedal.

One issue to keep in mind is that mirrorless has no cross-type AF - unless Canon has a new technology which they haven't announced yet. They've been very coy about the sensor - we know so much about the R5, yet nothing at all about the sensor beyond what we can surmise from the 8K support. So maybe...


----------



## Fbimages (Mar 8, 2020)

Steve Balcombe said:


> I will almost certainly make the move into mirrorless with the R5 and the 100-500, unless the launch price is too high or there is something unexpectedly bad in the final specs. But I'm treating it as a gamble for wildlife photography and holding on to all my current gear in case I want to backpedal.
> 
> One issue to keep in mind is that mirrorless has no cross-type AF - unless Canon has a new technology which they haven't announced yet. They've been very coy about the sensor - we know so much about the R5, yet nothing at all about the sensor beyond what we can surmise from the 8K support. So maybe...


That is true, you do sacrifice a bit of speed and accuracy for a greater AF coverage. But the added benefit of not having to micro adjust the focus calibration is a big plus. I remember calibrating my lenses before heading to Svalbard, and when it got there, they were all front focusing because of the change of temperature. Not a big deal
If you remember to pack a target, but still quite a pain.


----------



## NorskHest (Mar 8, 2020)

hamilton_la said:


> Understandably bizarre setting — I was at Disney World in my room and decided to film this out of frustration, which clashes with the Little Mermaid decor they assigned me to.


Just giving you shit. Did you play with any of the honor off settings I’m also assuming you emailed canon


----------



## AlanF (Mar 8, 2020)

Fbimages said:


> Dang it! Did you guys find the AF to have improved over the previous generation?Yeah I rarely go beyond f/8 when shooting wildlife, and that’s usually using a TC with the 100-400 and in good lighting conditions, so I’m not too worried. For all landscape work, I still use my trusty 5DSR. I got the 5D IV for wildlife, and I find it the most frustrating camera when it comes to autofocus. It just never nails it, no matter what the settings, it’s always on the hunt. The 5DSR does a better job at acquiring focus, which I find mind blowing.


My experience agrees with the others - my 5DIV has really good AF, even better than my 5DSR with the 100-400mm.


----------



## peters (Mar 9, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> Although this shouldn´t happen in a 7500€ camera, we know that the first bodies always comes with some minor issues that are corrected by firmware update. I believe this is a minor bug that will be easily corrected via firmware update.


This is only speculation. And I dont think a failure is a "minor bug".
The 1DX II had a bug where it randomly (about once per hour) freezed while recording. The bug only happend when an HDMI cable was connected. The bad thing was, the recording was GONE when the camera froze. It took them more than 2 years to fix this via firmware!!! I send it 2 times to CPS (they replaced the mainboard) whitout success, until they luckily finaly released the firmware update.

We will see what happens here. In my opinion this may happen on a "fun" camera in the lowest price segment. But If I carry such an expensive camera I expect it to work 100% (even if I have a backup).


----------



## peters (Mar 9, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> A pro should probably not be using any new camera body in critical situations until the worst teething issues are corrected.


We pay premium for the 1D models with over 7000$, so I think its only fair to expect a premium quality guaranteed... I think its certainly not the photographers fault, If he uses a new top of the line model...


----------



## GoldWing (Mar 9, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> GoldWing. Who else...


Not me. But you'll start to see issues we knew about and said. "We will wait". Canon will address them. And as usual for us getting a camera first, giving our observations we are ridiculed. Wait for the next production run!!!!!


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 9, 2020)

Fbimages said:


> Dang it! Did you guys find the AF to have improved over the previous generation?Yeah I rarely go beyond f/8 when shooting wildlife, and that’s usually using a TC with the 100-400 and in good lighting conditions, so I’m not too worried. For all landscape work, I still use my trusty 5DSR. I got the 5D IV for wildlife, and I find it the most frustrating camera when it comes to autofocus. It just never nails it, no matter what the settings, it’s always on the hunt. The 5DSR does a better job at acquiring focus, which I find mind blowing.



---

It's during VIDEO recording where the Autofocus has SIGNIFICANTLY IMPROVED !!! I noticed it on my soccer (i.e. Football) shots where I was shooting segments of video and stills on the 1Dx3 . On MOST action video shots, I felt that the video of faces and feet seem much more in-focus more of the time than when shooting 1/1000th at ISO 6400 on rainy day stills.

I still nailed many of the stills but BECAUSE i was shooting at ISO 6400 at 1/1000th in horrid lighting conditions means your bad photos vs good photos ratio will go up NO MATTER WHAT --- BUT --- I should note that at 1/1000th of a second shutter speed, at least ONE to FOUR of your "Spray and Prays" WILL LIKELY BE A GREAT SHOT !!! All you need to do then after FREEZING your action, is to CROP HARD during post production to editorialize your image making it seem even MORE sporty and action-ey !!!

With the 1Dx3, i also notice that I now take more risks in terms of composition and shoot-anyways even when horrid light is present because the camera CAN do that while with the 1Dx2 I wouldn't have bothered because the shadows and highlights would have been a mess! The 1Dx3 doesn't blow out my highlights or shred my shadows so I can get away with the higher shutter speed and higher ISOs!

In terms of super-tack-sharp focus, I think that is more of a USER ISSUE than a camera issue, in that you need to ANTICIPATE the action and HAND-SET or let the autofocus focus to a specific spot JUST BEFORE the desired field of play and let the action come into that "Area Box of Play" and then spray some Full Burst Rate images knowing that your will get two to 4 good ones!

---

On a general basis, I do find almost ALL video functions on the Canon 1Dx3 are a SIGNIFICANT improvement over the 1Dx2! Specifically less blowouts in the highlights and less muddy shadows at higher ISOs and higher Shutter speeds. The VIDEO focus seems A LOT FASTER on faces and feet/legs !!! I should also note the actual 4K video quality of the 1Dx3 IS QUITE A BIT CLEANER AND BETTER over the 1Dx2.

--

For Stills, again you can shoot higher ISOs and faster shutter speeds without too much noise so focus issues MAY be more problematic for YOU simply because of changing shooting styles. On stills, I have NOT NOTICED any significant focus speed differences between 1Dx3 vs 1Dx2 on faces .....BUT..... I have noticed an improvement on EYE FOCUS !!! Eyes DEFINITELY seem to be acquired faster than before!

I still think the Sony A9-2 is slightly better than the 1Dx3 at following people during high-motion events where people are crossing paths frequently (i.e. Soccer and Hockey!), but Canon is definitely catching up! I would say that AFTER the Olympics when the next MAJOR BIOS UPDATE has been properly tested in the wild (probably in November or December 2020!) is where I see Canon actually MATCHING SONY for catching and re-acquiring sharp focus on specific athletes who cross paths quickly!

In terms of overall actual fastest-speed-to-tack-sharp-focus, I personally think the Nikon D850 is BEST but that is a subjective opinion only! Even the higher end Nikon D5 or Sony A9-2 doesn't seem to be as good as the Nikon D850!

.


--


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 9, 2020)

Kit. said:


> So, instead of rebooting, it will hang forever?



NO! The Camera Reboot function is STILL usually hardcoded to a HARD INTERRUPT but sleep mode and sensor cleaning can be delayed to a later time and NOT during other higher priority asks. This is more likely to do with an inappropriate setting of the BIOS'es internal task scheduler AND/OR not letting CURRENT tasks be interrupted by other triggered tasks (i.e. not allowing CPU core context switches within low-priority tasks!) Low priority tasks NEED to be re-entrant!

These new DIGICS have between 4 to 8 cores, so Canon can assign one core for a POLLED interrupt service routine that handles ONLY low-priority tasks that are INTERRUPTIBLE themselves! In many cases, since sensor cleaning tends to be a For-Next or Do-While LOOPED 2D-XY routine, just interrupt it after the current single axis of the loop is completed and save the current X,Y location so you can go back to it when the other higher priority tasks are complete. For the Sleep mode, if currently running high priority tasks are STILL being done THEN DON'T INTERRUPT IT at all for ANY go-to-sleep trigger!

These take about an hour to actually fix the source code but WEEKS of testing in the real world!

I suspect our FIRST BIOS update won't take place until late April 2020.

.


----------



## Fbimages (Mar 9, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> ---
> 
> It's during VIDEO recording where the Autofocus has SIGNIFICANTLY IMPROVED !!! I noticed it on my soccer (i.e. Football) shots where I was shooting segments of video and stills on the 1Dx3 . On MOST action video shots, I felt that the video of faces and feet seem much more in-focus more of the time than when shooting 1/1000th at ISO 6400 on rainy day stills.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the overview, some really encouraging feedback. I whole heartedly agree with you with regards to pre-focussing. I have until October to make up my mind, so I will wait to see if more people can confirm your findings. After all, it is quite an investment!
I agree with the Nikon, too bad I am heavily invested in Canon glass.


----------



## hamilton_la (Mar 9, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> Just giving you shit. Did you play with any of the honor off settings I’m also assuming you emailed canon





I've gone through as much of the manual and settings as I've could and there doesn't seem to be a solution for this particular use case. Shooting in burst appears to make it a little less apparent, and if you keep your finger half-pressed on the shutter it'll remain live, but ultimately soon as you shoot and let go it falls to sleep.

I've sent an email to Canon and they gave me a number to reach out to, which I'll be calling today.


----------



## Chapel Hill Photog (Mar 9, 2020)

My 1DX MIII has repeatedly and unpredictably locked up, always during pauses between shots, never while buffering. GPS indicator on lower rear LCD is on, but that screen is otherwise blank & the other two screens and viewfinder indicators are completely blank. Camera unresponsive to pressing any button. Even turning camera off then on does nothing. It reliably comes back to life immediately if battery is popped out and popped right back in. To me, this sounds like a firmware problem responding to forced reboot after battery removal. Canon Support says they've not had a similar complaint. No success in past with Canon Factory Service fixing anything that occurs only intermittently. They always say that it worked fine for them during the 10 minutes they had it on the bench, and they send it back unrepaired with their sincerest wish that I have a nice day. Returned camera to vendor to await a replacement. Don't know when that will occur given backorder situation that is potentially worsened by Coronavirus supply chain issues. I too am unimpressed by low light performance. One expects reduced noise in exchange for larger pixels, but I'm not really seeing it in images. High ISO images nearly as grainy as my 5D4 and low pixel count seriously limits cropping potential.


----------



## busterj (Mar 11, 2020)

Yep happened to me twice this weekend photographing a debutante gala. I was shooting quickly 1 photo every 1-2 sec and all the screen info disappeared for 3-4 sec. Shutter was non responsive. I was using the SanDisk card it came with, 70-200 2.8 II, and 600ex II rt (with a bolt battery pack). Camera worked extremely well the rest of the day. Shot over 5k with multiple situations and multiple lenses. At one point I was taking 5-6 photos every 1-2 sec with 30 sec between bursts for 20 straight minutes and it worked brilliantly.


----------



## busterj (Mar 11, 2020)

Chapel Hill Photog said:


> My 1DX MIII has repeatedly and unpredictably locked up, always during pauses between shots, never while buffering. GPS indicator on lower rear LCD is on, but that screen is otherwise blank & the other two screens and viewfinder indicators are completely blank. Camera unresponsive to pressing any button. Even turning camera off then on does nothing. It reliably comes back to life immediately if battery is popped out and popped right back in. To me, this sounds like a firmware problem responding to forced reboot after battery removal. Canon Support says they've not had a similar complaint. No success in past with Canon Factory Service fixing anything that occurs only intermittently. They always say that it worked fine for them during the 10 minutes they had it on the bench, and they send it back unrepaired with their sincerest wish that I have a nice day. Returned camera to vendor to await a replacement. Don't know when that will occur given backorder situation that is potentially worsened by Coronavirus supply chain issues. I too am unimpressed by low light performance. One expects reduced noise in exchange for larger pixels, but I'm not really seeing it in images. High ISO images nearly as grainy as my 5D4 and low pixel count seriously limits cropping potential.


I agree with the low light performance...its ok but not great. Focusing is amazing as is the overall speed of the camera.


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 11, 2020)

Fbimages said:


> Thanks for the overview, some really encouraging feedback. I whole heartedly agree with you with regards to pre-focussing. I have until October to make up my mind, so I will wait to see if more people can confirm your findings. After all, it is quite an investment!
> I agree with the Nikon, too bad I am heavily invested in Canon glass.




I personally have NOT SEEN the unprompted sensor cleaning or go-to-sleep problem that people have been reporting here but that doesn't mean it's not there. Again, I believe it is to do with a BADLY PRIORITIZED task schedule in the DIGIC processor's Interrupt Tables. That's easy enough to fix. All they have to do is LOWER the priority level and make those sensor cleaning or go-to-sleep tasks "Re-Entrant" -- PROBLEM SOLVED !!!

--

The ONLY OTHER THING for those people upgrading from the 1Dx Mk1 and 1Dx Mk2 is that YOU WILL BE CHANGING your shooting styles because of the 20 fps burst rate. You NEED to Boost Your ISO to 3200 or 6400 or even 12800 if your lighting is a tad wonky and START at 1/200th of a second shutter speed for your action shots. 1/1000th is a good speed to use for Basketball, Hockey, Soccer, Skiing, F1 car racing, American Football or Rugby.

For the more sedate sports or better lit venues such as Horse Races, Dog Shows, Rodeo, Horse Jumping, Gymnastics, Swimming, Track and Field, Pool/Snooker, Darts, etc., ISO 800 to ISO 1600 at 1/400th to 1/800th shutter speed is probably good enough for you.

For concerts with smoke and RGB lighting that changes colour and/or flashes randomly. You're going to need to goto ISO 12,800 at 1/200th to 1/600th shutter speed depending on the lighting. You CAN push it to 1/1000th but I would use a Speedlite with soft diffusion/spun on it so you don't blind the band members!

For landscapes, I'm shooting on a tripod at ISO 800 on slow shutter speeds such as 1/30th to 2 seconds depending upon how "Dreamy" I want the scene to look! 

For video, I ALWAYS SHOOT at Twice the speed of the frame rate! For 60 fps, I'm shooting at 1/120th of a second shutter speed or at 24 fps it's 1/48th of a second, 30 fps is 1/60th of a second, and in HD 120 fps it's 1/240th of a second. ISO can be anywhere you feel comfortable but for 24 fps to 60 fps video, I would say ISO 800 to ISO 1600 is best! for 120 fps HD video you might have to bump up to ISO 3200 !

--
So far so good! No complaints hereabout the Canon 1Dx Mk3!
--
All need now is a Canon L-series stabilized-lens FAST f/4 to f/5.6 120 mm to 800 mm sports zoom!
--


----------



## AlanF (Mar 11, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> I personally have NOT SEEN the unprompted sensor cleaning or go-to-sleep problem that people have been reporting here but that doesn't mean it's not there. Again, I believe it is to do with a BADLY PRIORITIZED task schedule in the DIGIC processor's Interrupt Tables. That's easy enough to fix. All they have to do is LOWER the priority level and make those sensor cleaning or go-to-sleep tasks "Re-Entrant" -- PROBLEM SOLVED !!!
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Harry, to preserve your health as we value your contributions here, avoid smoke-filled rooms and don't try and hand hold the Canon L-series stabilized-lens FAST f/4 to f/5.6 120 mm to 800 mm sports zoom just because it's stabilised.


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 11, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Harry, to preserve your health as we value your contributions here, avoid smoke-filled rooms and don't try and hand hold the Canon L-series stabilized-lens FAST f/4 to f/5.6 120 mm to 800 mm sports zoom just because it's stabilised.


Correction it was a 200-800/F4 with x1.4 inbuilt teleconvertor Zoom lens. Submersible supersonic and motorised. Did I miss anything?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Correction it was a 200-800/F4 with x1.4 inbuilt teleconvertor Zoom lens. Submersible supersonic and motorised. Did I miss anything?


Yes, you forgot to mention that his aerospace company owns 35 of them. And that they engineered a front mounting 10-element close-up filter that gives the lens the resolution of an electron microscope.


----------



## Chapel Hill Photog (Mar 11, 2020)

busterj said:


> Yep happened to me twice this weekend photographing a debutante gala. I was shooting quickly 1 photo every 1-2 sec and all the screen info disappeared for 3-4 sec. Shutter was non responsive. I was using the SanDisk card it came with, 70-200 2.8 II, and 600ex II rt (with a bolt battery pack). Camera worked extremely well the rest of the day. Shot over 5k with multiple situations and multiple lenses. At one point I was taking 5-6 photos every 1-2 sec with 30 sec between bursts for 20 straight minutes and it worked brilliantly.


Thanks for confirmation. Maybe Canon will start looking for fix. For me this wasn't a few second pause. I waited at least a full minute for the bricked camera to wake up, to no avail. Then, removing battery restored normal functionality until the next time. Prior shooting parameters varied. Sometimes high FPS, sometimes single shot. Always manual exposure settings.


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 12, 2020)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, you forgot to mention that his aerospace company owns 35 of them. And that they engineered a front mounting 10-element close-up filter that gives the lens the resolution of an electron microscope.




Actually, we own 100 of them 120mm to 800mm lenses (SERIOUSLY! We actually DID build them ourselves out quartz elements for Infrared light photography and WE use them for the new DCI 8K/50.3 megapixel stills/video MF camera!) -- We wouldn't NEED to use 10 elements because when you have micro-sized magnetorheological fluid shocks supporting each element in its tubular enclosure*, we can move SINGLE lens elements back and forth and rotate on any 3D-XYZ axis, so we don't need all those fancy lens elements that Canon, Sigma, Leica or Arri/Zeiss use!*


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 12, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Correction it was a 200-800/F4 with x1.4 inbuilt teleconvertor Zoom lens. Submersible supersonic and motorised. Did I miss anything?



NO! NO! NO! It's 120mm to 800 mm !!!!..... I will ask to put in a 2.x extender on the next batch! Actually, WAIT !!!! I will see if we can put in a single-module 1.4x AND a 2.0x extender unit into the new lens itself! These new lenses aren't for Full Frame though, they're for the NEW Medium Format DCI 8K/50.3 megapixels GLOBAL SHUTTER combined stills/video camera coming out soon enough.

No Need for the motorisation as they are already full servo-zooms controllable from your shoulder rig or from the lens or body (AND the rocker switch handgrip is removable!).

The NEW 120 to 800mm zooms ARE submersible with IP-69 and MilSpec 810-G ratings as is the new camera body! We SEAL the sensor from the environment much like what is done on B4-mount broadcast video shoulder mount cameras! (i.e. Sony HD-CAM / Betacam SX-style)

.


----------



## flip314 (Mar 13, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> Actually, we own 100 of them 120mm to 800mm lenses (SERIOUSLY! We actually DID build them ourselves out quartz elements for Infrared light photography and WE use them for the new DCI 8K/50.3 megapixel stills/video MF camera!) -- We wouldn't NEED to use 10 elements because when you have micro-sized magnetorheological fluid shocks supporting each element in its tubular enclosure*, we can move SINGLE lens elements back and forth and rotate on any 3D-XYZ axis, so we don't need all those fancy lens elements that Canon, Sigma, Leica or Arri/Zeiss use!*



Why do you even waste your time here with us mere mortals? You're clearly experiencing reality on a much higher plane than the rest of us.


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 13, 2020)

flip314 said:


> Why do you even waste your time here with us mere mortals? You're clearly experiencing reality on a much higher plane than the rest of us.



--

It's because I FEEL AWESOME while in my probably undiagnosed delusions!

On the internet, no-one really knows I'm just a cat with four paws and a wicked sandpaper-like tongue!

Admit it! YOU come here cuz YA LIKE ME !!!!

I AM your daily dose of morbidly wonderful insanity during your otherwise mundane day!

---

Although, I should note, just because you don't believe me DOES NOT MEAN, that everything I've been saying here isn't the actual truth!

...

Sooooooo .... Here IS a freebie for you to show we actually DO have some SERIOUS technical MIGHT behind us:

Y(CuO2)2Mg3Al2(SiO4)3Ga(NO2)2

Yttrium DiCopper Tetraoxide + (Garnet) + Gallium DiNitrogen Tetroxide

*** Garnet = Pyrope = Mg3Al2(SiO4)3

THE ABOVE is a ROOM TEMPERATURE SUPERCONDUCTOR_ that starts working from about 10 degrees Celcius (or 283.15 Kelvin) up to to 180 Degrees Celcius (or 453.15 Kelvin).

The 10 degrees Celcius lower limit is due to the Gallium (i'm not the chemist so don't ask me WHY!)_

The reason WHY the Magnesium Aluminates and Silicates were ADDED, is that very much like a WIRE COVERING is used to protects the copper conductor in your household electrical lines, the Yttrium Copper and Gallium Tetroxide compounds are protected from outside influences by the Garnet compounds so that FREE ELECTRON FLOW (i.e. ROOM TEMPERATURE superconductivity!) may occur within TUNNELS OF SUPERCONDUCTIVITY!

Using an analogy to Helium Superfluidity where a supercold fluid (i.e. helium) suddenly loses all viscosity and allows said fluid to flow over any surface or through tubing without loss of kinetic energy, this description can ALSO be applied to electricity where the Garnet (Magnesium Aluminates) and silicates become the underlying configuration and protective blanket-acting ceramic crystalline sub-structure that allows the Yttrium Copper Oxides and Gallium Tetroxide compounds to lose all resistance to electron flow allowing electrons to move without resistance from one place to another!

The Garnet performs as the protective "wire-covering" and the Gallium is KEY to allowing the Yttrium Copper Oxides to lose all resistance AT ROOM TEMPERATURE AND BEYOND!

THERE !!! THAT was "Discovered" by our Whole Brain Emulation system (massively parallel molecular-based electro-chemical simulation) running on our Vancouver, Canada-based 60 GHz Gallium Arsenide-substrate (GaAs) 128-bits wide 119 ExaFLOP supercomputer (the world's FASTEST SUPERCOMPUTER by the way!)

..

THIS ABOVE INFORMATION IS ALL FREE AND OPEN SOURCE UNDER THE OPEN SOURCE GPL-3 licence terms applicable to general and embedded computer hardware and their designs, materials formulae and their manufacturing processes, and for general engineered systems plus their designs and manufacture!

IT'S ALL YOURS EARTHLINGS !!! ---- You Can Run With It Now!

There! Does THAT work for you ???

P.S. Barium is NOT needed for the Yttrium compound to go superconductive. The Gallium Tetraoxide compound facilitates that when the superconducting rods and plates are PROPERLY processed and then "baked" in our kilns.

.

Sooooooo, WHEN IS APPLE coming out with their NEW DCI 8K/50.3 megapixels at 60 fps and 16 bits per RGBA/YCbCrA pixel combined Stills/Video Medium Format Global Shutter Camera AND the new 2/3rds inch and APS-C sensor ruggedized IP-68 supersmartphones AND those new plastic and metal powder 3D printers ???

It's SOONER THAT YOU THINK !!!

P.S.2. You Heard It Here FIRST !!!!!!!!


--

Is THAT a good enough explanation for ya?

.


----------



## RBS (Mar 20, 2020)

I have captured several thousand images with my 1DX III (arrived February 19th) and I have experienced no unusual operation or glitches. It has primarily been used for sports events set to manual exposure (typically auto ISO) with high speed drive and servo AF both single point and expansion depending upon situation. I don't use my DSLR bodies in live view or video mode so no idea if any glitches show up there. I don't use the built in GPS. I am using both the 64 GB card packaged with it and a 256 GB Sony card. Most images captured with EF 400 F2.8, EF 300 F2.8, and EF 200 F2 but it has also had 70-200 F2.8 on it along with a brief test with the Sigma 50 F1.4. 

So far I am completely pleased with its operation and performance and my 1DX II will now do duty as a second body with the 1DX moving into a backup role. I am sure there will be some firmware updates out to address issues that appear in the field as people use the body under a variety of conditions and settings but mine has been dead reliable in capturing and transferring images via the gigabit ethernet port.

Rodger


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 20, 2020)

HF trumps Trump. So Neuro, you're pondering a 1DX3? 

Jack


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 20, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Correction it was a 200-800/F4 with x1.4 inbuilt teleconvertor Zoom lens. Submersible supersonic and motorised. Did I miss anything?


Yes, you missed the most important feature!
The AF is powered via the Corvette's V8 engine.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 20, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> HF trumps Trump. So Neuro, you're pondering a 1DX3?
> 
> Jack


Harry Film is Trump's pseudo!


----------

